# *4 weeks to go* Fairygirl's Wedding Thread



## fairygirl

Hello lovely ladies, I keep posting in here randomly but thought I'd start a thread where I can put everything that is organised and a to-do list. Also hoping to get a few thoughts and suggestions along the way.

I'm Anne-Marie and I am marrying Paul on 19th April 2011 which is our 3rd Anniversary. Our anniversary is on a Tuesday in the school holidays (I'm a Primary Teacher) which made it the perfect day to get married. I wanted to have a small wedding away from home, but Paul wanted a big family affair, so we compromised; we are going to Gretna Green and people that want to come, can come. Well, as you can guess, my small simple wedding now isn't! There are around 40-50 guests including 2 best men, 2 ushers, 3 bridesmaids and 2 flower girls. The small room became a hall. The drinks in a bar became a function suite in a hotel with buffet and drink for toast. 2 days up there in a hotel became a whole week in a cottage with Paul's family. So we are now staying in Powfoot, travelling to Gretna to Anvil Hall to be wed (20ish min journey), then back to Powfoot Golf Hotel for drinks. We are staying in the hotel on the night of our wedding to make it a bit more special. For those who can't make it to Scotland we are having the official Reception in a community centre here on May 28th. 

Things sorted so far are: Our wedding venue (with music), the Registrar, the drinks reception venue, our travel and stay. The rings, all the dresses are on order, his suit (and Max cufflinks), my lingerie and his undies. Wraps for myself and bridesmaids, boleros and shoes for flower girls, headbands for bridesmaids, handbag for me (something borrowed). Ties for groom, best men and my Dad. Flowers are on order (Something blue will hopefully be a forget-me-not in my posy for Max). Make-up is booked. Boxes and stickers for wedding favours. Kennel stay for our puppy.

Things we know what we want but need to purchase: My shoes. The buffet at hotel. Clips for flower girls' hair. Favours for bridal party.

Things we are not 100% sure on: Our vows. If we need any more ties for the men, shoes for groom. Shoes for bridesmaids, tights for flower girls. My veil, tiara and jewellery. Wedding favours for parents, step-parents, best men, ushers. Favours for guests (hopefully heart-shaped Scottish shortbread, bought some on eBay but not that tasty so gonna have a go at making some ourselves). Cake for reception here. Make sure everyone who needs an invite has got one!

Oo that final list is lovely and short! :happydance: I'm getting really nervous.

On a side note I have also just been given the go ahead by my Consultant that we can ttc again. I did say when this happened we would be ntnp before the wedding and ttc after, now I just don't know, I'm so scared! Anyone else ntnp/ttc with not long before wedding?


----------



## booflebump

I'm TTC and I get married on the 16th April! :hugs: :hugs: I hope the next 10 weeks go smoothly for us both! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

we are! We have 6 months to go!

Your wedding sounds so lovely! xx


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Well I'm taking one day at a time and feeling a bit more relaxed about ntnp. Think I might just drink too much :wine: over the next few weeks. That will make me calmer and more inclined to jump on Paul too :haha:

Biggest headache at the minute is parents' gifts, more specifically the mothers as I'm closer to my stepmum and stepmum-inlaw yet need to treat them all equally. Luckily it looks like one of my friends on here might be able to make some personalised Jewellery. 

Need to send back the veil I bought as it was so wrong! The rhinestones were huge and the material is horrid netting! Why does the nice one in the bridal shop have to be £75? Anyone found a nice shimmering two-tier soft material one for cheap?


----------



## honeybee2

try deitybridal.com or are they uk?

anyway google it. She made mine bespoke, extra long and wide cathedral length veil satin edge for £30.99!!
xx


----------



## fairygirl

The flower girl dresses arrived! They need hanging up and hopefully they will puff out a bit :thumbup:

Honeybee is your veil a soft material? Does it have small sparkles?


----------



## honeybee2

it doesnt have small sparkles because I didnt want them- of course you can request them, I think its only a couple of pounds more. My veil is very soft!

the thing you have to remember is- when a veil is new and untouched it is crispy to allow you to inspect it- but if you leave it to hang or handle it a bit- or even steam it for an hour it'll go lovely and soft. If your thinking of a very soft veil then chiffon is something to consider- not sure if they offer this service though? x


----------



## fairygirl

I think I'll try the one on I liked in the shop again when I go for my fitting as I liked it lots, then try and find it cheaper somewhere. I'm so impatient, I want everything done now!!!


----------



## honeybee2

well you are getting married in 2 months- thats pefectly acceptable! xx


----------



## bethyb

im getting married in 14 weeks ish, exciting isnt it! my current job is to find a tiara :)


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Hun thought I would pop in here as i love wedding chat. Im actually thinking of starting a wedding planning business one day!
Are you looking for a full length or short veil? 
X


----------



## fairygirl

Elbow length. Wedding planning makes me a little crazy!


----------



## bethyb

Im never sure where to look :)


----------



## Ava Grace

fairygirl said:


> Elbow length. Wedding planning makes me a little crazy!

Oh was going to say you could borrow mine I have a cathedral length one that is beautiful but very long! 
Is your dress all sorted? X


----------



## fairygirl

My dress is on order, can't wait to go and collect it next month. Have to take it to be altered, needs 6 inches cut off the front. 

Having a go at making Scottish Shortbread by trying out different online recipes. My scales ran out of battery just as I got going :grr:

Still really undecided over wedding favours for the parents. Want personalised things but all the nice stuff costs loads :dohh:

We saw a girl today with a bag that said 'I heart PB', now being clueless to fashion we had no idea what it stood for. Turns out it's Paul's Boutique. How awesome is this (needless to say I'm trying to win one on eBay):
 



Attached Files:







iheartpb.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 1









ilovepaul.jpg
File size: 190.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ava Grace

That's brill I love that! You have to get it! 
I will have a think about the personalised gifts x


----------



## fairygirl

I'm thinking engraved vase for my mum, engraved tankard for my Dad, I was trying to find a wedding related charm for s-mil's Chamilia bracelet but only want an official one and they are £, but if they did do a wedding one I might get it. Not sure bout my step-mum as she always gets a bit funny about not really being part of my family, I don't understand as we are really good friends. Then we have Paul's dad, mum and step-dad.

I think that t-shirt may actually have to be worn on my hen night. Can you believe a large is a size 12-14? I hope I can squeeze in to it!


----------



## Ava Grace

Crikey a large is 12 to 14 what on earth do they consider small!! X


----------



## missy123

booflebump said:


> I'm TTC and I get married on the 16th April! :hugs: :hugs: I hope the next 10 weeks go smoothly for us both! xxx

hey wedding buddy!! :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Oh my! Was just reading and replying to threads in this part of the forum. Everyone else seems really prepared and thinking really hard about the details. I just feel like I'm staggering through. 

Today's question is vows! Been reading the ones Gretna registry have and not sure if I should adapt them a little?

Still no further with gifts.

Also don't know what to expect from the hotel re. the look of the Function Suite. I'm hoping as we are having a buffet there they will put some linen on the tables. I can get some confetti type stuff and some balloons. Should I think of some centrepieces? 

I'm just no good at this! Hopefully my MOH is coming to visit next weekend and she can go over some of these things with me. I need inspiration!


----------



## fairygirl

Well, just did the budgeting from now until the wedding. It's just about manageable. Means we are officially £2000 over our original budget, but then again at that point it was 4 of us going to Gretna for 2 nights with us paying for ourselves and our witnesses. Now, well, as you know it is a 40ish people gathering with small buffet reception up there and we are staying for the week. Oh best make that £2545 over if you include the stone on the Love Path I bought us as a wedding present and the money I have scraped together for our spending money.
At the moment the wedding favours for parents and bridesmaids, flower girls, best men and ushers are now out of the question, we simply can't afford to it. However, if I get paid extra on top of my estimate of my wages, that will become a budget for those.

***
Found some great vow ideas on about.com


----------



## fairygirl

*9 weeks today!* :happydance:

MOH should be coming to visit this weekend so hoping to go through some of the final things with her and maybe get Bridesmaid involved too as I have put her in charge of the photos (can't trust the Best men) :yipee:


----------



## fairygirl

The t-shirt just arrived and fits perfectly! Paul loves it. Then proceeded to comment on how my top half is slim but then I have my mother's hips (not to mention my stumpy legs), digging himself a hole!!!


----------



## honeybee2

ahhh its so close now!


----------



## fairygirl

8 weeks today we will be on our way to Scotland!


----------



## fairygirl

OOooo my bridesmaids dresses are at the depot in my town! As I suspected, their American based website is sending the dresses from....China!


----------



## princessellie

im marrying a paul aswell, that pauls boutique is from topshop as far as i know, or they at least sell them in my topshop :) x


----------



## fairygirl

Dresses:
Left some 3 star feedback on eBay coz a flower girl dress is marked and lady wants to refund me some money and give me the new sashes I need.

I need some new sashes because my bridesmaids dresses arrived :happydance: and they are a much brighter red than I anticipated! Typical when you judge a colour off the screen! They are really well made though and I just hope they fit. They are from a website called inweddingdress. I'm so stupid though, I made my sister pay for them in dollars for me and just discovered that you can select pounds instead :dohh: Also the American company was of course based in China! They got delivered in 3 days though which is excellent shipping! I paid $108 
a dress but Chinese manufacturer declared $28, that's some profit for the middle man!


----------



## maratobe

cant wait for your wedding hunni!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## sapphire20

Must be exciting, getting close now, you sound like you have everything Under control


----------



## fairygirl

Right where were we?

Bridesmaid dresses all tried on and happy with them :thumbup: Had a day with my bridesmaids and we got the tights for young girls, shoes for them and jewellery for us all. I got the jewellery in BHS, it is gorgeous!

Paul wasn't so keen on the ties that came with the dresses as they were really wide at the bottom so I jumped on eBay and have found an exact match. Have decided to order enough for all grooms men. I also got a bag for my junior bridesmaid and a new veil made to order. It is perfect, the edging might be a bit too white but we'll see when I try on dress. Phoned dress shop and she should hear something on Monday as she chased all the April dresses yesterday. 

Vows chosen and registry office spoken to. Paul has a new job so I can choose to have his profession changed. Florist would like fabric swatch to match new rose colour ans has agreed to put in a silk forget-me-not for Max. 

And my siggy has changed :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

yey! its amazing how it all comes together in the end x

congrats on the new pregnancy!!! xx


----------



## Ava Grace

6 weeks will fly by now!!! Soooo exciting! X


----------



## princessellie

omg congrats on the pregnancy!!! plans sound really good so far, its gna be amazing, i bet youre made up :) x


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations!


----------



## fairygirl

So the flower girl sashes arrived... the same colour as the others. I have to return them and will get a new pair, hopefully this time in the right colour.

FIL said he hopes to leave for Scotland at 2am the day we are going! I think I'll sleep all the way. At least that way I won't have to worry about travel sickness I hope. But then I'm likely to worry about him staying awake, I know he will coz he will only be up an hour earlier than normal.

Found out we're a couple of guests shorter, and guess another pair might drop out. Oh well.


----------



## booflebump

Guests can be pains in the bum! Our rsvp date isn't till next Saturday, but still impatient to get them all in :haha: 

Are you coming up to Scotland on honeymoon? x


----------



## fairygirl

We're getting married in Gretna and spending the week up there! Staying in Powfoot :)


----------



## booflebump

Aah, sorry :dohh: Bride brain!! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

My dress isn't here yet :hissy: She said it should be on it's way from the far east (no surprise) soon. I want it! I have to get it altered too :grr: Hurry up!!
Friend at work says she has amazingly comfy shoes and is going to bring them in to see if I want to borrow. 
I must also write out another 3 invites for the reception in May. My friend was concerned my bump will be too big for my dress by then. I should be ok as when I tried on the dress I still had hip spread and some extra weight from my last pregnancy, and it is lace up back.


----------



## booflebump

Oh that's annoying that they haven't arrived :grr: xxx


----------



## mizzk

Hey, just been reading your journal and im getting married at the Anvil Hall too! Mines not for a while yet though! We popped through Gretna last week whilst travelling and had a look at it again and ive not stopped thinking about it since! 
You will have to get lots of piccys up and tell us about your wedding, not long now :)
Bet you cant wait! xx


----------



## booflebump

Not long to go now chick! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

ARGH! 

That is all :)


----------

